# Lost 1911 .45 north slope



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I know that its a long shot finding my friends pistol, but if anyone finds a .45 1911 on trail 073 just north of steel creek west of china meadows on the Utah side please PM me thanks in advance.


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45934#p466466

You may want to look at link on this page.


----------

